# 9600 GT Benchmarks Released



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 13, 2008)

VR-Zone claims to have some benchmarks of NVIDIA's upcoming GeForce 9600 GT graphics card, which will be the first of the GeForce 9 series of cards that the company will release. However, as always with benchmarks for unreleased products, take these with a pinch of salt - as often as not they're totally made up.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow thats pretty good for an nvidia mid-range offering considering there recent mid-range crap.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 13, 2008)

but how do they compare to nvidia current mid range!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2008)

if this is true they should have a pretty good card coming out


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 13, 2008)

I would like to see some real world performance, 3DMark means nothing to me.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 13, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I would like to see some real world performance, 3DMark means nothing to me.



There are three non-3Dmark benchmarks there... COH, Crysis and World in Conflict.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 13, 2008)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> There are three non-3Dmark benchmarks there... COH, Crysis and World in Conflict.



Oh now I see them.. sorry  I dont think this warrents the hassle of swapping my 3850 for it doesnt seem worth it for only a few more frames.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 13, 2008)

If real performance seems nice. How is powerusage though? If they use a lot less power I'm quite interested.


----------



## Nicksterr (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow nice results. Poor ATI.


----------



## pt (Jan 13, 2008)

i bet it's fake, no way nvidia (or ati) would do a midrange card that would destroy previous high/medium end cards


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 13, 2008)

pt said:


> i bet it's fake, no way nvidia (or ati) would do a midrange card that would destroy previous high/medium end cards



I was in my thinking corner about this and it took me 3 seconds to relise... HYPE FOR THE 9800GTX!!! if the 9600GT beats/comes close to the 8800GT then people are gonna be like OMG or somthing.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2008)

pt said:


> i bet it's fake, no way nvidia (or ati) would do a midrange card that would destroy previous high/medium end cards



now i wouldnt say that look at the 7600GT vs the 6800ultra it killed the prev gen uber card in everything 

http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=716&model2=720&chart=318


----------



## HaZe303 (Jan 13, 2008)

pt said:


> i bet it's fake, no way nvidia (or ati) would do a midrange card that would destroy previous high/medium end cards



I dont think its fake, or atleast not far from reality. We all know that ATI´s latest cards are not really the beast´s we would like, so it is possible that the 9600 card would be faster. And if you think about it, its an nerfed down g92 gpu?


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Jan 13, 2008)

it's a way for nvidia to screw ati hd 3850. this card looks tempting for me since i dont even play that many games but want to have a card that can run them if i plan to


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 13, 2008)

A lot of smoke and mirrors with TWIMTBP at work here (if these benchmark is accurate).  
I am sure that a low end mobile 9000 GT (or whatever they decide to call it) would be able to beat ATI's offerings as long as the game is TWIMTBP. 
lame!


----------



## Dark_Webster (Jan 13, 2008)

The price will tell...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh now I see them.. sorry  I dont think this warrents the hassle of swapping my 3850 for it doesnt seem worth it for only a few more frames.



Lol, the 9600GT actually bested the HD3870 in a couple of those game tests, if they turned AA on, which many of us do, it is likely that the 9600 would have matched the 3870 in all the tests, the speculation is it will retail below current 256MB 8800GT prices, now just like this article..........thats just speculation but if it is true, we could see a 3870 competitor for the price of a little over the 3850 or thereabouts, it's all good for our wallets.........the more competition out there the better for us!

My guess is however, too good to be true!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 13, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, the 9600GT actually bested the HD3870 in a couple of those game tests, if they turned AA on, which many of us do, it is likely that the 9600 would have matched the 3870 in all the tests, the speculation is it will retail below current 256MB 8800GT prices, now just like this article..........thats just speculation but if it is true, we could see a 3870 competitor for the price of a little over the 3850 or thereabouts, it's all good for our wallets.........the more competition out there the better for us!



Maybe it will be 250$ like the 8800GT lol I hope its under 200$ so I can sell my 3850 and get that cause it will do better with AA like you said.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2008)

and since its a nv midrange card the previous cards have told us anything it will oc like a beast


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 13, 2008)

I wonder where the 2900GT is when compared to this card. It's only 120.USD.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 13, 2008)

The 2900GT sucks :|


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 13, 2008)

^i tought 2900GT was crap


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 13, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> ^i tought 2900GT was crap



it is


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 13, 2008)

shadowfold your post count is almost like that of pancho AND THAT ISNT GOOD


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2008)

hey now thats not true its better than the 2600XT


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 13, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> shadowfold your post count is almost like that of pancho AND THAT ISNT GOOD



When my guild isnt doing anything on wow im generally on here


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 13, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> The 2900GT sucks :|



better than any other card for 120 dollars......or would u rather have a 2600/8600 for that price tag?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 13, 2008)

I would save up for a HD 3850


----------



## trog100 (Jan 13, 2008)

i did read another bench a few days back saying it used a little more power than the old 8600gts did.. they expected it to use less but were surprised when it didnt..

trog


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2008)

this shouldn't of even been posted as theres no system spec. etc. :shadedshu


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 13, 2008)

the performance gap between the 8800GT 256MB and the 512 at that resolution immediately makes this article a fake for world in conflict. Also the scores seem to be "randomised" just to make it look authentic..


----------



## Swansen (Jan 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> now i wouldnt say that look at the 7600GT vs the 6800ultra it killed the prev gen uber card in everything



Yeah, Nvidia did really well with the seven series.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 14, 2008)

That is not bad...  not bad at all.


----------



## springs113 (Jan 14, 2008)

eventhough 3dmark does not mean anything, has anyone noticed that the gt 256 is higher than the gt 512...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 14, 2008)

springs113 said:


> eventhough 3dmark does not mean anything, has anyone noticed that the gt 256 is higher than the gt 512...



Most people are calling this a hoax and with good reason.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2008)

anyone who believe these benchmarks alos believes in santa and trolls under teh bridge


GUANO!


----------



## ShinyG (Jan 14, 2008)

I stopped trusting nVidia badged "early" benchmarks a long time ago, so this "Force" background "early" benchmark doesn't impress me one bit!
And yeah, the GT256 scoring better that the GT512 is kinda lame!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

the 256 is a tiny bit faster than the 512 and is perfectly normal. I bet you cant run 3dmark and get the EXACT same score each time, they vary a little.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> anyone who believe these benchmarks alos believes in santa and trolls under teh bridge
> 
> 
> GUANO!



You mean Santa and the Computer troll dont exist?????   ..........surely they do, there is enuff trolling that goes on in these forums!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> You mean Santa and the Compter troll dont exist?????



lol you people and your myths and fairy tales. I'll be out for an hour or so hunting pixies to make my LCD a 24".

How many pixies was it for 1920x1080 again??


----------



## btarunr (Jan 14, 2008)

The benches look a little unreal, if they're true, that would make an awesome middie. Then again, I wouldn't pay anything more than $190 for this.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

Also, another reason why this should be taken with "a pinch of salt" is that the card is of course running on modded purpose made drivers because there is no driver release yet, those naughty boys and girls at NVidia could easily "enhance" those drivers for specific tests/benches to show off the card in a greater light, I am not saying they would of course...............I will leave you to decide that for yourself 

On other forums it shows this card is approx 1500 - 2000 points behind the 8800GT 512MB and around the same performance as the 8800GS which will have 96SP's.....WTF!! which would place it somewhere between the 3850 - 3870 area, that actually does sound a little more realistic to me, the price just needs to reflect that, anticipated retail price to be in the region of a 3850 and the card is supposed to be a little faster, this card's very existence is to take the 3850 out of contention.............whether it will remains very much to be seen!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

more likely its a standard driver with a modded INF, and going to perform worse than with real drivers.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> more likely its a standard driver with a modded INF, and going to perform worse than with real drivers.



Now I would have thought that, but seeing as here the card beats the 3870 in 2 of those games benches but dont in other "sneek peeks" I am not so sure.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Now I would have thought that, but seeing as here the card beats the 3870 in 2 of those games benches but dont in other "sneek peeks" I am not so sure.



well if it was on a wolfdale at 5GHz it'd be faster, we dont exactly have full system specs on these scores.


----------

